# Fox Sports anche su Mediaset Premium



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Luglio 2013)

Il colpo di mercato è di Mediaset: ha acquistato da *Fox Sports*, la new entry nel panorama televisivo italiano, il pacchetto che comprende Premier, Fa Cup, Liga e Ligue1.
Il meglio del calcio (senza Bundesliga, esclusiva di Sky) sarà visibile anche sul digitale terrestre.

Ma era ora!!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Luglio 2013)

Penso sia una bufala.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Anzi no è vero. Chissa come funziona ora se me lo attiveranno automaticamente o richiede altri soldi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Chissa come funziona ora se me lo attiveranno automaticamente o richiede altri soldi.



Eh infatti me lo chiedo anche io... Se chiedono altri soldi non penso di attivarlo comunque, visto che durante l'anno con l'università sono così pieno che seguo a fatica Serie A e Champions..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Luglio 2013)

Ma soprattutto perchè 23 euro al mese è un prezzo truffa per la qualità che fornisce.


----------



## Ghantz (28 Luglio 2013)

Ma la premium league la faranno vedere solo su questo canale o altre partite saranno esclusiva di sky? E sopratutto avranno il canale hd?


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2013)

Bella cosa, se è compresa nel pacchetto classico, anche se dubito aimè!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Luglio 2013)

Ghantz ha scritto:


> Ma la premium league la faranno vedere solo su questo canale o altre partite saranno esclusiva di sky? E sopratutto avranno il canale hd?



Non si sa ancora nulla riguardo al numero di canali, e le partite. Non saprei, aspettiamo che dicono.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2013)

sky invece quanto costa al mese?


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Luglio 2013)

ma è sicuro? se è confermato e tantissima roba vamos  , aldi la se mettono questo nel pacchetto calcio o meno sono sempre piu convinta di aver fatto la scelta giusta a prendere premium.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Luglio 2013)

Fox Sports sarà inserito senza costi aggiuntivi nel pacchetto Calcio dell’offerta Premium ed esordirà il 17 agosto con il debutto della nuova stagione di Premier League.

TgCom

Evvvvvaaaai!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Luglio 2013)

per 29 euro al mese è meglio Sky che ha anche la Champions e la Bundesliga


----------



## smallball (30 Luglio 2013)

Sky ha puntato forte sulla Bundesliga mantenendone esclusiva


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Luglio 2013)

ma Premium ha la Champions vero?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma Premium ha la Champions vero?


Si si, in meno di Sky ha solamente la Bundesliga.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si si, in meno di Sky ha solamente la Bundesliga.



quindi 19 euro al mese il pacchetto calcio ha Champions, Europa League, Serie A, B, Fa Cup, Premier, Liga e Ligue 1?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Luglio 2013)

Io pago 23 al mese, per i nuovi clienti sono 19 euro per i primi 6 mesi se non erro, e poi diventa 26 ma su questo non sono sicuro.

E comunque io vedo anche degli altri canali, dove fanno tipo telefilm e documentari..


----------



## iceman. (30 Luglio 2013)

Non vedo l'ora....united-city commentata da piccinini....


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora....united-city commentata da piccinini....



Mi spiace dirtelo, ma da come ho letto le telecronache saranno quelle di Sky. Di sicuro non quelle dei telecronisti Premium.


----------



## iceman. (30 Luglio 2013)

Cioè? Vabbè me le guardavo anche se erano in arabo....


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Luglio 2013)

@iceman

"...tra i volti di punta per le telecronache ci saranno gli ex calciatori Hernan Crespo e Pierluigi Casiraghi. Mediaset Premium (pacchetto calcio) non commenterà le partite con i propri telecronisti, infatti il prodotto mandato in onda sarà quello "confezionato" da Fox."

Non l'ho capito bene bene, ma di sicuro non ci sarà il commento di Premium.


----------



## Frikez (30 Luglio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Sky ha puntato forte sulla Bundesliga mantenendone esclusiva



Ma stica della Bundesliga 

Ottimo, pure la Premier


----------



## iceman. (30 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma stica della Bundesliga
> 
> Ottimo, pure la Premier



Ehhh ma sky ha la F1 

Che poi della bundes, c'e' solo bayern-borussia, il resto non mi interessa minimamente.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Luglio 2013)

Penso che con Fox Sports, Premium si avvicini molto a Sky..


----------



## Stex (30 Luglio 2013)

commento inglese credo


----------



## Frikez (30 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ehhh ma sky ha la F1



Pure il rugby e il golf


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Luglio 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> commento inglese credo



Si, boh non capisco. O è in lingua originale, e quindi inglese, o è comune a quello di Sky. Da quello che leggo dovrebbe essere la seconda, ma sapremo meglio nei prossimi giorni probabilmente.


----------



## Van The Man (30 Luglio 2013)

Il commento è quello originario di Fox Sports, solo Sky avrà il commento personalizzato in italiano


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Luglio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Il commento è quello originario di Fox Sports, solo Sky avrà il commento personalizzato in italiano



Ah ok ok, grazie


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Luglio 2013)

non bisogna pagare nulla in piu  fantastico


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Io pago 23 al mese, per i nuovi clienti sono 19 euro per i primi 6 mesi se non erro, e poi diventa 26 ma su questo non sono sicuro.
> 
> E comunque io vedo anche degli altri canali, dove fanno tipo telefilm e documentari..



E' sicura la cosa??? Se è vero, faccio subito l'abbonamento.


----------



## Frikez (31 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' sicura la cosa??? Se è vero, faccio subito l'abbonamento.



Vai sul sito, c'è scritto tutto


----------



## Livestrong (31 Luglio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Il commento è quello originario di Fox Sports, solo Sky avrà il commento personalizzato in italiano



Meglio ancora. Godo comunqur


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' sicura la cosa??? Se è vero, faccio subito l'abbonamento.



Acquista Mediaset Premium: scopri le offerte e abbonati online!

Vai a vedere qui, comunque si è sicura


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2013)

Thanks raga


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Agosto 2013)

Hanno appena fatto la pubblicità tutto nel pacco premium calcio dajeeee


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;245667 ha scritto:


> Hanno appena fatto la pubblicità tutto nel pacco premium calcio dajeeee



Si ho visto che lo hanno aggiunto anche nel sito.

La mia domanda adesso è, sarà un canale unico???


----------



## Jino (1 Agosto 2013)

Bene!


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

direi top!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si ho visto che lo hanno aggiunto anche nel sito.
> 
> La mia domanda adesso è, sarà un canale unico???



uhm non so sai, io non credo perchè se danno tutta la liga e premier ecc ci sono partite nello stesso orario io penso sarà come i l premium "classico" , ci saranno altri 3/4 canali credo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;245706 ha scritto:


> uhm non so sai, io non credo perchè se danno tutta la liga e premier ecc ci sono partite nello stesso orario io penso sarà come i l premium "classico" , ci saranno altri 3/4 canali credo.



Si infatti, spero almeno due canali...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Liga, Premier , Ligue 1 e l'altro qual è?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Liga, Premier , Ligue 1 e l'altro qual è?



FA Cup


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si infatti, spero almeno due canali...



da qualche parte ho letto che il 9 agosto inizia o c'è qualcosa comunque vediamo che dice il digitale, se bisogna aggiornare il decoder premium, ho provato ad aggiornare la lsta dei canali e al momento non c'è nulla di nuovo. Ho visto ora che c'è premium calcio 7, sinceramente non mi ricordo se c'era già quel canale o meno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Chiamato a Mediaset Premium; basta solamente aggiornare la lista canali.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Agosto 2013)

*Aggiornamento: per chi fosse interessato può già aggiornare il decoder fox sport si trova al canale 382.*


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;245784 ha scritto:


> da qualche parte ho letto che il 9 agosto inizia o c'è qualcosa



No, su Sky inizia il 9 con la Ligue1. Da quello che ho letto, Mediaset inizia dal 17 con la Premier.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;245796 ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: per chi fosse interessato può già aggiornare il decoder fox sport si trova al canale 382.*



Grande! Scrivono qualcosa sul canale, o ancora nulla?


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grande! Scrivono qualcosa sul canale, o ancora nulla?


ora non ricorda bene in grande c'è la scritta fox sport e sotto top player e sotto ancora una frase tipo "stiamo arrivando" poi dove c'è scritto cosa danno in quel momento c'è scritto che il canale sarà online sabato 17 agosto


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;246006 ha scritto:


> ora non ricorda bene in grande c'è la scritta fox sport e sotto top player e sotto ancora una frase tipo "stiamo arrivando" poi dove c'è scritto cosa danno in quel momento c'è scritto che il canale sarà online sabato 17 agosto




Grazie


----------



## iceman. (5 Agosto 2013)

Ma allora il commento sarà inglese o quello italiano di sky?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma allora il commento sarà inglese o quello italiano di sky?



Boooooh non si trova nulla su internet. Io penso che saranno gli stessi di Sky, ma qualcuno mi ha detto che sarà in inglese. Aspettiamo.


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma allora il commento sarà inglese o quello italiano di sky?



Credo inglese...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Agosto 2013)

Sabato iniziano le trasmissioni su Mediaset Premium, e cosa ottima è che hanno messo due canali (Fox Sports e Fox Sports Plus).

Sabato 17 agosto 
• Liverpool – Stoke City, in diretta alle 13.45 su Fox Sports 
• Arsenal – Aston Villa, in diretta alle 16.00 su Fox Sports 
• Olympique Marsiglia – Evian, in diretta alle 17.00 su Fox Sports Plus
• Swansea City – Manchester United, in diretta alle 18.30 su Fox Sports
• PSV Eindhoven – Go Ahead Eagles, in differita alle 19.00 su Fox Sports Plus
• Valladolid – Athletic Bilbao, in diretta alle 21.00 su Fox Sports
• Sunderland – Fulham, in differita alle 21.00 su Fox Sports Plus
• Valencia – Malaga, in diretta alle 23.00 su Fox Sports

Domenica 18 agosto 
• Ajax-Feyenoord, in diretta alle 12.30 su Fox Sports.
• Monaco – Montpellier, in diretta alle 14.00 su Fox Sports
• Crystal Palace – Tottenham, in diretta alle 14.30 su Fox Sports Plus
• Chelsea – Hull City, in diretta alle 17.00 su Fox Sports
• Lorient – Nantes, in diretta alle 17.00 su Fox Sports Plus
• Barcellona – Levante, in diretta alle 19.00 su Fox Sports 
• Real Madrid – Betis, in diretta alle 21.00 su Fox Sports
• Paris Saint-Germain – Ajaccio, in diretta alle 21.00 su Fox Sports Plus
• Siviglia – Atletico Madrid, in diretta alle 23.00 su Fox Sports

Lunedì 19 agosto 
• Rajo Vallecano – Elche, in diretta alle 20.00 su Fox Sports Plus
• Manchester City – Newcastle, in diretta alle 21.00 su Fox Sports
• Celta Vigo – Espanyol, in diretta alle 22.00 su Fox Sports Plus


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Agosto 2013)

Come godo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come godo



Anche io! Ho sempre sognato di seguire la Premier, e finalmente posso farlo!!! Anche se quando inizierà l'Università sarà molto più dura seguire un pò tutto...


----------



## Frikez (15 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Credo inglese...



Invece penso che saranno tutte in italiano.

Non vedo l'ora di sentire Stefano Borghi


----------



## Graxx (15 Agosto 2013)

ho visto che hanno messo anche fox sports plus...quante partite...e cmq tra sky e mp non c'è proprio sfida...sky è un altro mondo...non scherziamo...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Agosto 2013)

sarebbe bello facessero vedere anche altri sport comunque, dei campionati esteri sinceramente non me ne faccio nulla 

sky già in questi anni ha perso la serie A di basket e di pallavolo per dire


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Agosto 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello facessero vedere anche altri sport comunque, dei campionati esteri sinceramente non me ne faccio nulla
> 
> sky già in questi anni ha perso la serie A di basket e di pallavolo per dire



In realtà, da settembre su Premium ci sarà anche Eurosport quindi un bel mix di molti altri sport.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Agosto 2013)

ragazzi ma è 19 euro al mese per fino a gennaio 2014...e poi?


----------



## iceman. (15 Agosto 2013)

boh comunque non più di 30 euro credo, io pago circa 23\24, e da qualche mese vedo joy premium e mia gratis, questo mese pure premium cinema gratis, solo questo mese credo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Agosto 2013)

é un po che sto sfogliando la margherita
sono indeciso se abbonarmi
a mediaset pacchetto serie tv + documentari + calcio 19 euro per tutto l'anno + 30 euro attivazione
o Sky pacchetto mondo (serie tv) + calcio a 22 euro tutto l'anno

cosa mi consigliate?


----------



## gabuz (15 Agosto 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> é un po che sto sfogliando la margherita
> sono indeciso se abbonarmi
> a mediaset pacchetto serie tv + documentari + calcio 19 euro per tutto l'anno + 30 euro attivazione
> o Sky pacchetto mondo (serie tv) + calcio a 22 euro tutto l'anno
> ...


Con Sky se fai solo il pacchetto calcio senza lo sport non vedi la Champions


----------



## Livestrong (15 Agosto 2013)

Quelli di sky da me non vedranno mai più un centesimo. Sti interisti del ca...volo


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quelli di sky da me non vedranno mai più un centesimo. Sti interisti del ca...volo



una volta erano interisti, ora invece è un manipolo di juventini

su sky sport 24 nelle edizioni parlano per il 40% del tempo di juve, 35% di inter, 15% di milan, 7% altre squadre, 3% altri sport


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2013)

FOX Sports ha acquistato anche i diritti del campionato Olandese.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Con Sky se fai solo il pacchetto calcio senza lo sport non vedi la Champions



allora quest'anno mi prendo Premium...poi per i Mondiali come devo fare? con Mediaset non posso vederli


----------



## sheva90 (16 Agosto 2013)

Grancolpo ma rimango fedele a Sky


----------



## Frikez (16 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> allora quest'anno mi prendo Premium...poi per i Mondiali come devo fare? con Mediaset non posso vederli



Rai e streaming


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> allora quest'anno mi prendo Premium...poi per i Mondiali come devo fare? con Mediaset non posso vederli



Ho avuto lo stesso problema nel 2006 e 2010. C'è la Rai, e poi Eurosport e ZDF col satellite.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Agosto 2013)

Oppure vado in Brasile no?


----------



## Snake (16 Agosto 2013)

c'è sempre la radio


----------



## juventino (16 Agosto 2013)

Penso che resterò sempre fedele a Sky. Col digitale terrestre ho avuto pessime esperienze.


----------



## Frikez (16 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Oppure vado in Brasile no?



Vai vai, se ti incammini arrivi in tempo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vai vai, se ti incammini arrivi in tempo


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Agosto 2013)

Ho appena attaccato su fox sport, stanno dando la replica del Lione in lingua italiana vai  pure le pubblicità , contenta di aver scelto premium  beh certo per due anni non ho viste premier liga ecc ma ora ci sono


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ragazzi ma è 19 euro al mese per fino a gennaio 2014...e poi?



poi c'è l'aumento  sono due anni che ho premium e a gennaio mi hanno sempre aumentato di 2 euro. ora pago 23/24 euro ma almeno a me mi aumentano di 2 euro ma mi schiariscono sempre qualche canale quest'anno mi hanno schiarito tutto il cinema (Probabilmente perchè mio papà ha telefonato a premium e ha minacciato di disabbonarsi  ). Io personalmente mi trovo molto bene con premium,per quanto riguarda il Mondiale io faccio sempre cosi, rai + Streaming, su sky poi devi comprare due pacchetti per il calcio, uno per lo sport(cl) e l'altro per il calcio (campionati) chiamali *******


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Agosto 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Grancolpo ma rimango fedele a Sky



Sempre, solo quella è televisione, il resto è ''vedere qualcosa''


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sempre, solo quella è televisione, il resto è ''vedere qualcosa''



.


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2013)

Io per ora prendo solo il plus...dove fanno le partite peggiori


----------



## iceman. (17 Agosto 2013)

Tutto in italiano, mediaset ha stracciato sky.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tutto in italiano, mediaset ha stracciato sky.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Agosto 2013)

Il commento comunque è in italiano confermo  ci sarà pure il campionato olandese.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tutto in italiano, mediaset ha stracciato sky.



Ma se c'è anche su Sky, perché stracciato?


----------



## iceman. (17 Agosto 2013)

Il rapporto qualita'-prezzo e' dalla parte di premium. Con 25 sacchi ti guardi tutto..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Agosto 2013)

Beh beh insomma. Io ho Premium da molti anni e quindi sono contento che adesso abbiano aumentato la scelta ma sky per me rimane migliore alla grande. Comunque sia per quelle che sono le mie possibilità va bene Mediaset.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> poi c'è l'aumento  sono due anni che ho premium e a gennaio mi hanno sempre aumentato di 2 euro. ora pago 23/24 euro ma almeno a me mi aumentano di 2 euro ma mi schiariscono sempre qualche canale quest'anno mi hanno schiarito tutto il cinema (Probabilmente perchè mio papà ha telefonato a premium e ha minacciato di disabbonarsi  ). Io personalmente mi trovo molto bene con premium,per quanto riguarda il Mondiale io faccio sempre cosi, rai + Streaming, su sky poi devi comprare due pacchetti per il calcio, uno per lo sport(cl) e l'altro per il calcio (campionati) chiamali *******



capito...la Rai rimane cmq buona per il Mondiale, anche se non faranno vedere tutte le partite non fa niente...mica le voglio vedere tutte...le più importanti, poi se qualcuna mi interessa c'è sempre il pc


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> capito...la Rai rimane cmq buona per il Mondiale, anche se non faranno vedere tutte le partite non fa niente...mica le voglio vedere tutte...le più importanti, poi se qualcuna mi interessa c'è sempre il pc



giusto


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me dipende da cosa si guarda, io seguo "solo" il calcio ( e su premium c'è) moto gp ecc e ci sono in chiaro e la formula 1 che quando non la danno in diretta sulla rai non guardo il risultato e aspetto di vederla in "diretta" dalla rai, tennis, basket non li seguo quindi anche se ci fossero su premium non lo guarderei.


----------



## Ghantz (17 Agosto 2013)

Sky fondamentalmente l'ho provato quest'anno per via dei molteplici canali in hd che premium continua a non avere, ora non so se foxè in hd o meno ma mi pare di no,dopo 4 anni e tv nuovo della sony brava non ho resistito e mi sono abbonato a sky, almeno mi godo il tv


----------



## dyablo65 (18 Agosto 2013)

io ho fatto un abbonamento con premium , mi hanno proposto calcio+serie+play+hd a 19 euro al mese per 2 anni.

e' ovvio che a questi prezzi non ci possa essere confronto fra sky e premium.....

comunque ad ottobre arrivano su premium anche i canali di eurosport...


----------



## Ghantz (18 Agosto 2013)

Ma alla fine premium ha sempre 3 canali in Hd? Anche i due fox sport mi pare siano in sd o mi sbaglio? 
Alla fine spero solo di non dover tirare giù santi ad ogni partita del Milan anche quest'anno eheheh


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2013)

Premium calcio ha un solo canale HD! FoxSports non è in HD. 

Comunque palese una cosa, se uno esige l'alta definizione è obbligato a prendere Sky.


----------



## Ghantz (18 Agosto 2013)

Esatto alla fine con il 55w905 che ho preso quest'anno vedere in sd era un pò un eresia... Tanto valeva mi tenessi una tv di otto anni fa, vediamo come va con sky quest'anno è poi si vedrà


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Premium calcio ha un solo canale HD! FoxSports non è in HD.
> 
> Comunque palese una cosa, se uno esige l'alta definizione è obbligato a prendere Sky.



Verissimo. Lo dico da abbonato di lunga data, ho provato sky un anno e il paragone non regge proprio.

I canali di Fox non saranno in HD, ma danno una pista alla regia e alla tecnologia mediaset.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Verissimo. Lo dico da abbonato di lunga data, ho provato sky un anno e il paragone non regge proprio.
> 
> I canali di Fox non saranno in HD, ma danno una pista alla regia e alla tecnologia mediaset.



Sisi, ma il discorso per quanto ognuno possa dire la sua è sempre lo stesso, ognuno prende l'uno o l'altro in base alla disponibilità economica. 

Sky da di più ma costa molto di più. Se uno non può o non vuole spendere tanto prende premium, con il quale comunque vedi tutto lo stesso, anche se chiaramente il servizio è parecchio inferiore.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi, ma il discorso per quanto ognuno possa dire la sua è sempre lo stesso, ognuno prende l'uno o l'altro in base alla disponibilità economica.
> 
> Sky da di più ma costa molto di più. Se uno non può o non vuole spendere tanto prende premium, con il quale comunque vedi tutto lo stesso, anche se chiaramente il servizio è parecchio inferiore.



.


----------



## Ghantz (19 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi, ma il discorso per quanto ognuno possa dire la sua è sempre lo stesso, ognuno prende l'uno o l'altro in base alla disponibilità economica.
> 
> Sky da di più ma costa molto di più. Se uno non può o non vuole spendere tanto prende premium, con il quale comunque vedi tutto lo stesso, anche se chiaramente il servizio è parecchio inferiore.


Concordo


----------



## runner (27 Agosto 2013)

c' è anche il campionato Olandese!!

top top top top!!


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2013)




----------

